# slug and snail removal



## purplephazes (May 18, 2009)

Hello everyone,   if you wish to remove these pests from your garden all you need to do is cut an orange in half and remove the contents , then fill the skin with beer this attracts slugs and snails , they then will crawl into the skin and drown happily ! Peace ! take care !


----------



## docfishwrinkle (May 26, 2009)

sounds like a nice wheat beer w/ hint of orange. mmmmmmmmmmmm......oberon or bluemoon. well 2 the fridge i go.


----------



## guerillaweedfare (Jun 9, 2009)

did you leaves look as if something was taking bites out of it and left a slime residue?


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 9, 2009)

its sounds like you have the slimy critters attacking your plants too :spit:


----------



## The Effen Gee (Jun 9, 2009)

Deadline.

Works. We used it on the farm for years and years.


----------



## purplephazes (Jun 9, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> its sounds like you have the slimy critters attacking your plants too :spit:


A neigbour had this problem in his vege patch last year and past the info on to me ..and i thought you may pop in..so you can put the salt shaker away for now ukgirl ...even though lucky is still living up to her name !! those damn slugs can come from anywhere ..overnite ! LOL ! peace ! and take care !  oooh and thanks effin gee for the support on this one lol hhmm.. deadline ??...originally  I LOL when i heard of the technique but my neighbour swears by this technique ! take care !


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 9, 2009)

i find slugs and snails are dropping outta trees too


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jun 10, 2009)

another method ive used in the garden is 1# brown sugar, 1 1/2 tsp dry yeast, put into a gallon warm water let sit couple days then put into containers buried in ground & they are a thing of the past. if ur really infested you can use 1 1/2 cups ammonia, 1 tbsp murphy's oil soap, 1 1/2 cup water. put in mister & spray areas of activity.


----------



## umbra (Jun 10, 2009)

I melt some butter and garlic and they all run away. j/k lol.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Jun 16, 2009)

umbra said:
			
		

> I melt some butter and garlic and they all run away. j/k lol.



Hi,

I think most people would have to be French to get that one, umbra... lol...  Unfortunately I've never done much mj outdoor growing but I've had my share of #*@ snails in the veggie garden.  I've had good results using a product called "Sluggo" and it's organic:

*Sluggo Slug and Snail Bait*

Helps protect your garden and yard from snails and slugs
Safe for use around domestic animals and wildlife
Protect your plants from snails and slugs with this OMRI Listed&#8482; bait that is safe for use around domestic animals and wildlife. Active ingredient in Sluggo® is 1% iron phosphate, which is an organic compound that breaks down into fertilizer for your garden or yard. Simply scatter bait in evenings around plants. May be used in gardens up to the day of harvest. 1-lb. shaker can. Made in Germany.

Peace!


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jun 16, 2009)

here's an idea... an organic way...

get some bare copper wire and bend it into a few overlapping loops around the plants... like a halo... junk won't crawl over it

nothing is killed on either side...(the earth's magnetic field only induces a very minor shock thru the copper loop)

prob solved


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jun 17, 2009)

TCVG you are crazy...lol. how did you hear about this?


----------



## dman1234 (Jun 17, 2009)

Like the man said, i put beer in a tupperware lid next to the plants and the next day it is filled with slugs works great.
if you want to know if you have slugs wait until just before dark and check the stock and the bottom of your leaves, do it at nite, they will not be there during the day.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 17, 2009)

Get a plank of wood or an old sheet of wood.

Soak it with water late at night, turn it over so the wet bit is soil down.

Lift the plank/sheet up in the morning and you would have 20 ish slugs and snails attached to it.

Pick them off and dispose of them 

eace:


----------



## 420benny (Jul 12, 2009)

Or, like today after a hard rain for 2 hours, cruise the garden and hand pick them. Drop them on the ground and stomp them. I normally get a dozen or so at night. Today, I got over 80. I stopped counting. I hate snails. They go for my best baby melons, grrrrr.


----------

